

Is Python a beginner language or is it robust? - alifaziz
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2076489/is-python-a-beginner-language-or-is-it-robust/2076660#2076660

======
hedgie
I don't get why a dynamically typed language would be for beginners. We're
usually picky about typing because it's so easy to lose track of what you're
doing and make subtle errors. Dynamic typing is very powerful but requires a
new programmer to mentally juggle more information about the program. It's not
easy keeping track of values and control flow. Adding types is like tightening
the belt after lunch.

Ada seems difficult at first until you realize that the crazy typing saved you
subtle logic errors. Python seems easy at first because you can use dynamic
typing. Then you have to debug.

Why does a beginner language have to be robust? Doesn't bit torrent run in
python? If I wanna run test scripts on my programs Python is a great tool.
Beginners don't run test scripts.

